

WebSocket for Python 2 and 3 on Twisted and Asyncio - oberstet
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2014-January/663683.html

======
jonathan_s
Asyncio is really nice. Definitely a joy to use and easier to learn then
Twisted. I have a Redis client library with full pubsub support:
[https://github.com/jonathanslenders/asyncio-
redis](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/asyncio-redis)

~~~
oberstet
Awesome! FWIW, Autobahn also supports PubSub and RPC over WebSocket in a
unified protocol: WAMP ([http://wamp.ws/](http://wamp.ws/))

------
steder
It is really great to see this. Like the Norwegian Blue, Python3 isn't dead
yet!

~~~
oberstet
Indeed. I'd expect increasing uptake in 2014. I think the current "Python 3
sucks" outburst is indeed a sign it's at a tipping point .. the usual ignore,
denial, accept cycle.

